# AcroRIP software doesn't print the right size for Epson T60



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello,

I hope everyone is doing great. I am working on printing t-shirts with dark transfer paper using Epson T60 printer. I was not able to get good quality colors using normal Epson T60 settings I tried a lot of methods but unfortunately couldn't get better results. I tried to print the image using the AcroRIP software and to my surprise I got the brilliant colors without making any changes to the color profile and used simple RGB image. But the problem is I have the Epson T50 available in the printer list instead of T60 in RIP software.

Now the real problem is the RIP software isn't printing the right size of the image. I loaded a 4 x 4 inch picture in the RIP software and it prints it around 5 x 5.2 or 5.3 inches. It also adds around 0.75 inches top and left margin to the print. I am not sure how to fix this problem.

Please let me know how do I fix this problem as I am really in love with the colors and print quality coming out using the RIP software.

Thank you


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you driving your printer with Stylus Office T50?


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

jimdtg said:


> Are you driving your printer with Stylus Office T50?


Hi, I tried with T50 and 1390/1400 as well but same results.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Try to use with L800 to see how it prints.


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

jimdtg said:


> Try to use with L800 to see how it prints.


Hi, thank you so much for the reply. Turns out it was the printout size revision option that needed to be set. It had 300mm x 500mm default values but i changed it which caused the issue. Now I changed it back to 300mm x 500 mm and the print size is accurate.

Thank you


----------



## balotzki1972 (Jul 22, 2021)

mohdaftab said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the reply. Turns out it was the printout size revision option that needed to be set. It had 300mm x 500mm default values but i changed it which caused the issue. Now I changed it back to 300mm x 500 mm and the print size is accurate.
> 
> Thank you


thanks for this helped me with epson L805 same problem


----------



## techtic (Aug 15, 2021)

mohdaftab said:


> Hi, thank you so much for the reply. Turns out it was the printout size revision option that needed to be set. It had 300mm x 500mm default values but i changed it which caused the issue. Now I changed it back to 300mm x 500 mm and the print size is accurate.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you...i solve the problem from your quote. TQ


----------

